# Looking at a custom heaver/blank



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey all: here comes another "which rod do you think I should get" post. I am hoping that my specifics will justify my creating a new thread.
What I am looking for:
- 6-12 oz ability (not necessarily a 6-12 oz rod)
- two piece
- conventional, putting an Avet SXMC on it (reel is blue)
- mostly for drum/cobia fishing but small sharks are never out of the running
- plan on running mono 
- mostly to be used on North and South OBX, SC and North Georgia
- I am about 6'0" and 255#. I would consider myself more of a power caster than a finesse caster. Think Lineman rather than quarterback
- I am throwing about 450' with my OM 13' right now in the field. I have probably not maxed out the rod but I am looking for a rod that is easier to load. 

I am planning on going to ICRBE to look at rods and blanks. I sold my wrapping stuff since I don't have enough time to fish as much as I would like much less wrap rods so I am going to have to ask someone to wrap it for me or I am going to look at rods at the show. 

I am REALLY considering a CCP 13'. I have heard nothing but good things about Tommy's rods and I am pretty sure I would be happy with it. I am looking for other ideas if there are "better" options. At this point lets say price is not so much of an option but I would like to keep it close to or under $500


----------



## Anchorite (Apr 27, 2016)

Can't speak for CCP heavers, but i have 2 of his rods in the 3 to 6 oz class and they are really nice to fish with. Wouldn't expect anything less from his other rods. Use an OM 12' for my heaver. Agree that it can be difficult to load. Seems i have to be much more agressive with it, which isn't always what I want while fishing. My experience with other rods is limited. Curious myself about some of the st. Croix's that are also popular.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

CTS 7 1306......marvelous heaver that will throw anything from 4 oz to 12+, and easy on the body.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

dsurf said:


> CTS 7 1306......marvelous heaver that will throw anything from 4 oz to 12+, and easy on the body.


same, love mine! don't count out the 1509 either, think the cts is lighter but they are good rods and wont kill the wallet


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Maybe I am missing something but the CTS I am seeing are $600, the CCP IS $400


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I think tommy will be there with cps, I know ryan will be there with century, and I think Ksong has a heavy rod too. So you should have some interesting choices. Use to be you could find lami 150's and loomis 1448's at the show, but those days are gone.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Picked up the CCP 13' 8-12 from Tommy this October and couldn't be happier with it. My only regret is not grabbing one sooner.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

1509 300$ cts 475+


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I am really hoping I can make the show. I know it will be a great place to pick up a nice custom or have one commissioned


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

The Diawa Ballistics are nice and they are 3 pcs rods which is nice for traveling. As far as the 6-12 oz range that's a lot of range to try and cover with one rod, doable but you might lose a little performance on one end of the weight range or the other by trying to cover such a wide range with one rod.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Spydermn,

Stop by the Cast Pro booth. I'll be hectically busy (I hope) so shake me to get my attention if you need to.... 

The CPS 13' 8-12 should meet all your needs. It will handle 6nbait with no problem and excels with 8-10 and bait. It casts great, has a proven track record and has put countless big drum on the beach in the hands of many fisherman. I'll have a couple of builders in the booth with me helping out and we can answer all your question.

Tommy


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

The Joker said:


> As far as the 6-12 oz range that's a lot of range to try and cover with one rod, doable but you might lose a little performance on one end of the weight range or the other by trying to cover such a wide range with one rod.


I said it does not need to be a 6-12 oz rating on the rod but I would like it to load well in that range. Like Tommy said it should do well for what I need it to do.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Go with the Tommy rod. You won't be disappointed


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Last question, should I bring the reel with?


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

CCP 8-12 or CTS 1306. Both throw great but the CTS is lighter. Fished a 1305 all fall and am about to build a 1306. Light and easy to throw, can't ask for more than that.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

OK, late to the party,
Which one did you go with?
TjB


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

CCP 8-12 13'. Love the rod!!! Got to meet Tommy at the Rod Building show. it was a lot of fun. I am still trying to learn to load the rod but I am throwing it as far as OM on its best day

I am looking at at 1509 a friend is looking to sell. I have to figure out how to get it home without the wife noticing.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

1509 What?

AS, RS, Breakaway? 
The 1508 AS is a little more forgiving. A great 8nBait rod.

You are not going to go wrong with a CCP ... it's wise to stick with what's working for you. Your back up Drum rod should be the same as your primary rod. That way your cast remains the same. .....I'm wanting one of his lighter rods for Pomps.

The OM XH is really difficult to load. The lighter weight on of the two surf rods casts much better. If you want to cast the OM XH better as well as load it. I'd suggest extending the butt of the rod about 4 inches. As I recall the OM only has a 26 inch butt to the back of the reel seat. I don't want to have to hold the thing all day though.. the OMs are super heavy. The CCP is a feather compared to the OM.

Vega rods are trying to break in to the American market and are competitively priced. Im told that their Intimidator H is built using the same mandrel that belonged to AllStar.

Lami 150s and GS1000s , Diawa Ballistic 40s are also good choices.


----------



## matrix (Feb 18, 2011)

DaBig2na said:


> You are not going to go wrong with a CCP ... it's wise to stick with what's working for you. Your back up Drum rod should be the same as your primary rod. That way your cast remains the same. .....I'm wanting one of his lighter rods for Pomps.


NA,

You will not be disappointed in one of the lighter rods for Pomps...I have the 13' 3-6 and the 11' 2-5. They both will bomb it out there and both have great bite detection. I love mine.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

2na: Rainshadow 1509. I purchased the CCP and love it. A guy I know is getting rid of the 1509 and I am wanting to pick up another conv rod. 

I am so glad to not be throwing the telephone pole OMXH. A good starter rod, and if you get it to load it will fly but you have to hit it perfect and put all you have behind it.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

It's been a while since I've thrown an OM or a 1509, but if memory serves, the Om loads easier than the 1509. Both a heavy rods.


----------

